# South Louisiana



## LastingImpressions (Dec 31, 2010)

Looking for photographers interested in meeting in possibly Baton Rouge for time of sharing and shooting


----------



## tissa (Apr 26, 2012)

i live in BTR!!!!


----------



## tissa (Apr 26, 2012)

LastingImpressions said:


> Looking for photographers interested in meeting in possibly Baton Rouge for time of sharing and shooting



i live in BTR!!!


----------



## Netskimmer (Apr 26, 2012)

She posted on the site twice, two years ago and hasn't been back since. If you really want a response you will probably need to use the e-mail address in her profile, assuming it is still even active.


----------

